# Motly(pitbull) Snow Pics



## mdd757 (Jan 9, 2011)

so over the christmas and new year holiday we got a lot of snow here in virginia beach va. check the pics of my pitbull motley playin in the snow



































if youd like to see more pics check out Motley's blog at www.motleysjourney.blogspot.com
he loves meeting new friends!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I love that funny ear, especially coming after that very intense third picture. Isn't that just Pitbulls? Intense AND silly!


----------



## mdd757 (Jan 9, 2011)

haha no doubt, motleys just a big goofball....loves being the center of attention


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pictures! Motley is stunning! I hope you'll post more about him.


----------

